# Cherry Wine



## Kivanc (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I need a simple recipe on cherry wine.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2011)

Are you making this from fresh fruit, concentrate or juice?


----------



## Kivanc (May 8, 2011)

Julie said:


> Are you making this from fresh fruit, concentrate or juice?



I am going to make it from fresh fruit.


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2011)

7# of cherries per gallon
sugar to sg 1.080 or there abouts
1/2 tsp peptic enzyme per gallon
2 tsp acid blend per gallon - shoot for .65% - .75%
1 tsp yeast nutrient per gallon
1/8 tsp k-meta per gallon
Lalvin 71b 1122 yeast

crush cherries without breaking seeds, add sugar to desired sg, add peptic enzyme, yeast nutrient, acid blend and k-meta, let it sit for 24 hours, then add yeast. stirr daily, once sg is down to around 1.010 rack to carboy.

once done, stabilize and sugar to sweeten to your taste. you can also make an f-pac and add this at that time. Also, check your acid level again and adjust if need to.


----------



## Kivanc (May 9, 2011)

I don't get the phrase "7# of cherries per gallon".

Hope I don't bother if I ask a few more questions: 

1. What is the purpose of adding K-Meta? 

2. I store my pectic enzymes in refrigerator. Is it the right place to keep them?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 9, 2011)

You need 7 pounds of cherrys for each gallon of wine you make. A 3 gallon batch, you'd need 21 pounds of cherrys, a 5 gallon batch would need 35 pounds, etc., etc. The k-meta is added to kill off any wild yeast that may be present. I store my pectic enzyme in the fridge as well.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

Thanks roadwarriorsvt.

Kivanc, like roadwarriorsvt said and ask any questions you want.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 9, 2011)

Remember to let it age or it will taste like cough syrup. That it a perfect recipe Julie, thanks for typing it out.
I use powder PE and store in dry, dark drawer. Have never tried liquid so don't know about it, but if where you bought it had it in frig, its a good clue. K-Meta helps prevent oxidation and re-fermentation.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> ...... That it a perfect recipe Julie, thanks for typing it out.........



Why thank you Mike, since you are an experience winemaker, I am very honored that you felt that was a perfect recipe.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

...but you left of the chocolate!

Hey Julie 1/8 tsp per gallon. I never heard that before. Do you add this amount on all of your fruit wines from scratch on day one.


----------



## docanddeb (May 9, 2011)

Are you using sour cherries or sweet cherries? That will make a difference on acid additions.

Debbie


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> ...but you left of the chocolate!
> 
> Hey Julie 1/8 tsp per gallon. I never heard that before. Do you add this amount on all of your fruit wines from scratch on day one.



Yes, 1/8 tsp per gallon on initial start to kill any wild yeast.



docanddeb said:


> Are you using sour cherries or sweet cherries? That will make a difference on acid additions.
> 
> Debbie



Doesn't matter if you use sour or sweet if you take an acid test. The test will tell you what you need to add. Sour cherries will take less acid, if any and sweet cherries will take more. Debbie don't you acid test your wines?


----------



## docanddeb (May 9, 2011)

You bet... but I see lots of people that will blindly follow a recipe and skip all the testing... sometimes including the SG!! Go by what the recipe says, without taking everything into account!
We want it to be GOOD cherry wine... no mediocrity allowed! 

Debbie


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 9, 2011)

I learned the hard way not to blindly follow a recipe!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 10, 2011)

Here's a recipe I've made a couple of times, and it turns out very good. Got it from Terry on another forum. I use tart cherries and it gives the wine a wonderful aroma, color and flavor. I've done the primary ferment on the pits and I've done it without the pits. On the cherries I use, it makes a difference. The pits leave a bitter taste even if they aren't broken, so I now pit all my cherries at the beginning. 


Montmorency Cherry Recipe, makes 6 gallons (you can divide this for smaller batches)
25lbs Montmorency Cherries ( or other sour pie cherries)
12lbs white sugar SG- 1.080 - 1.090
5 gallons US of Water.
12-tsps acid blend. - adjust TA to .60 (If you have an acid test kit)
6-tsps nutrient
1-tsp tannin
6 campden tablets crushed. (or 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulphite)
Add 2.5tsp Pectic Enzyme in 12 hours 
pitch Premier Cuvee Yeast 12-24 hours after pectic enzyme.

Later
6 campdens or 1/4tsp potassium metabisulphite
3 tsps potassium sorbate

Pick and only use ripe Cherries, discard any bad or bruised fruit, then de-stem and pit place in primary. Crush with hands or large potato smasher being careful not to break pits if you did not pit them before.
Dissolve the sugar in 2 gallons of boiling water, boil until clear. Pour boiling water over cherries, then add remaining 3 gallons of water. Cover primary and wait until must has cooled.
When cooled to room temp add remaining ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast. Cover and wait for 12 hours. Add pectic enzyme, recover and leave another 12 hours then add yeast and put lid back on primary. 
Stir and press down cap daily. When S.G. drops to 1.010 (5-6 days), strain fruit pulp (squeezing pulp gently to extract all remaining juice) discard fruit and siphon liquor into secondary. Fit airlock and let sit three weeks to 4 weeks until fermentation is entirely complete. Rack three more times, every two to three months, until very clear. Stabilize with the 3 tsps of potassium sorbate and 1/4 tsp of potassium metabisulphite then sweeten slightly to taste about 1/4lb sugar, let stand 30 days before bottling. 
Age 9-12 months.


----------



## Kivanc (May 10, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> You need 7 pounds of cherrys for each gallon of wine you make. A 3 gallon batch, you'd need 21 pounds of cherrys, a 5 gallon batch would need 35 pounds, etc., etc. The k-meta is added to kill off any wild yeast that may be present. I store my pectic enzyme in the fridge as well.



Thank you all. On June, I will make cherry wine. I am getting prepared for the day. I'm going to order Campden Tablets instead of K-Meta on Ebay because there hasn't any results about k-meta. Can I use campden tablets in place of k-meta.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 10, 2011)

potassium metabisulphite.....http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=po...ulphite&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313.
I prefer K-Meta over tablets because you can also use it for sanitizing and it is cheaper it bulk
NBow you know why we type K-Meta insted of whole name(potassium metabisulphite).


----------



## Julie (May 10, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> You bet... but I see lots of people that will blindly follow a recipe and skip all the testing... sometimes including the SG!! Go by what the recipe says, without taking everything into account!
> We want it to be GOOD cherry wine... no mediocrity allowed!
> 
> Debbie



Yes people will do that and that is why I stated what acid level to shoot for instead of just giving an amount.


----------



## closetwine (May 10, 2011)

Kivanc said:


> Thank you all. On June, I will make cherry wine. I am getting prepared for the day. I'm going to order Campden Tablets instead of K-Meta on Ebay because there hasn't any results about k-meta. Can I use campden tablets in place of k-meta.



I use Campden with no problems. However, when I run out I'm switching over... They don't want to dissolve unless you crush them and it's generally more of a pain.


----------



## fifthhorsm (May 10, 2011)

*sulfites*

i know it's always been more economical to use bulk k-meta but the campden tablets are so much easier to use... no measureing, just one per gallon and it's done.... have used them for over 35 years and will continue to do so. they have always worked good for me.
mike


----------



## Kivanc (May 11, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> potassium metabisulphite.....http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=potassium+metabisulphite&_sacat=0&_odk w=potassiummetabisulphite&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286. c0.m270.l1313.
> I prefer K-Meta over tablets because you can also use it for sanitizing and it is cheaper it bulk
> NBow you know why we type K-Meta insted of whole name(potassium metabisulphite).





fifthhorsm said:


> i know it's always been more economical to use bulk k-meta but the campden tablets are so much easier to use... no measureing, just one per gallon and it's done.... have used them for over 35 years and will continue to do so. they have always worked good for me.
> mike



Actually I have got a bag of sodium metabisulphite (campden tablets?) in powder form. I am using this in stronger doses with water as an equipment sanitizer. On wikipedia I found that "potassium metabisulphite is chemically very similar to sodium metabisulfite, with which it is sometimes used interchangeably." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_metabisulfite) From this, I came to a conclusion which is sodium metabisulphite can also be added in small doses directly to fresh fruit in order to destroy any wild yeast, molds and bacteria that may be present. Right?


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

Kivanc said:


> Actually I have got a bag of sodium metabisulphite (campden tablets?) in powder form. I am using this in stronger doses with water as an equipment sanitizer. On wikipedia I found that "potassium metabisulphite is chemically very similar to sodium metabisulfite, with which it is sometimes used interchangeably." (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_metabisulfite) From this, I came to a conclusion which is sodium metabisulphite can also be added in small doses directly to fresh fruit in order to destroy any wild yeast, molds and bacteria that may be present. Right?




Yes it can... I use the sodium the way everyone else uses the potassium. The only problem is the tabs can be a pain to get dissolved. In powder form just be sure to use the right amount and you're fine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 11, 2011)

yep they interchange just fine . I use sodium metabisulphite depending on which store I go to. I don't bother with the tabs because they cost more and you have to crush them


----------



## Flem (May 11, 2011)

Some people use the potassium instead of the sodium because they have to/want to restrict their salt intake.


----------



## closetwine (May 11, 2011)

Flem said:


> Some people use the potassium instead of the sodium because they have to/want to restrict their salt intake.



That's a good point, plus most people don't get enough potassium so a little more is a good thing... Another health benefit to wine!


----------



## Kivanc (Nov 23, 2011)

Julie said:


> 7# of cherries per gallon
> sugar to sg 1.080 or there abouts
> 1/2 tsp peptic enzyme per gallon
> 2 tsp acid blend per gallon - shoot for .65% - .75%
> ...



Hi,

Julie, a couple of weeks ago I checked the SG of the must and see that the hydrometer was still floating much higher (I found that it has got much density in the juice). By the way, as you didn't mention about adding water so I didn't add water; does this make sense? On the other hand, this morning I plugged out the airlock and smelled the must. I could smell the alcohol in it. Its been five months now since it's in fermentation.

By the way, what is the reason of adding water to the mixture.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Kivanc (Dec 20, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Here's a recipe I've made a couple of times, and it turns out very good. Got it from Terry on another forum. I use tart cherries and it gives the wine a wonderful aroma, color and flavor. I've done the primary ferment on the pits and I've done it without the pits. On the cherries I use, it makes a difference. The pits leave a bitter taste even if they aren't broken, so I now pit all my cherries at the beginning.
> 
> 
> Montmorency Cherry Recipe, makes 6 gallons (you can divide this for smaller batches)
> ...



Thanks indeed. I'll also try this one...


----------

